# Mjølner - Tromsø (Norwegian Cup 27.04.2016)



## Rainbow-Bet (Apr 27, 2016)

Read full preview at: *http://www.rainbow-bet.com*


Today we take a look at the 2.round of the Norwegian Cup, where Tromsø travel to the city of Narvik to face Mjølner. The visitors may be up for a big test in today's match. The home side was relegated from the Norwegian 2.division last year, while Tromsø have struggled against smaller teams in the Cup competition in a few years now.



The red and white's from Narvik ended up on a 13th place in 2.division department 1 last season, this resulted in relegation to 3.division with Lyn and Holmen. The home stat at Narvik Stadium last year shows 4-3-6, it's pretty good conceding their fight for relegation. Beat Harstad 0-1 in the 1.round of the Cup, while losing 1-0 in their first league match against Sortland in 3.division department 11.



Stian Johnsen is the new head coach for Mjølner this season, he told that it takes time to build a good squad and a strong starting eleven for his Mjølner side. Mjølner's got some quality and some exciting youngsters in their squad. Both Preben Schmiel, Anders Framvik Nilsen and Espen Nilsen have got great 2.division experience. Under 16 Norway international Håkon Evjen is the most exciting youngster in this Mjølner squad, a player who could look bright in the future.



The visitors struggles on the highest level in Norway. After a few good matches after the kick off in Tippeligaen, the team have conceded a lot of goals lately. The team doesn't look comfortable in the defense, and also have problems scoring goals. Tromsø now got three defeats in a row: 4-0 against Vålerenga, 1-2 against Rosenborg and last weekend a poor 6-0 defeat against Aalesund.



Had some problems in the Cup competition last 1-2 years. In 2014 they're knocked out in the 3.round, and last year their cup adventure ended in the 2.round, when 3.division side FK Senja got too strong. Tromsø head coach Bård Flovik has chosen to rest some players ahead of today's match, Hans Norbye (defender), Kent-Are Antonsen (defender), Morten Gamst Pedersen (midfield), Aron Sigurdarson (winger) and Runar Espejord (striker) are not included in the match squad. The two brothers Henrik (16 years old) and Christer Johnsgård (29 years old) are included in their first ever Tromsø squad, and could get their debut today.



These two teams meet back in 2014 in the 1.round of the Cup. The match ended in a scoreless draw, and Tromsø won after a penalty shootout. We believe Mjølner are eager to punish their opponents today, and their home fans will help them through the game. Perhaps we'll see an unsure and unmotivated Tromsø side today in Narvik. We bet on the object «double chance» and place our bet at a home win and a draw.
*






Mjølner – Tromsø          1X (Double Chance)*


----------

